# Updates/New TiVo Libraries and Apps



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

Just uploaded to David.Blackledge.com:
( http://David.Blackledge.com/tivo )
Updates to libraries plus new libraries... It's not very well documented on the website, except I'm also trying to upload new JavaDoc for everything right now.
Specifically it includes my hmo client library, widgets/gadgets, multitasker architecture, QuickKeyboard, and a few new jars that are only contained in zips for applications.
Applications uploaded as complete .zip sets including a windows .bat file to launch them and some basic instructions:

Solitaire / FreeCell and Multitasker versions of the same
Multitasker sample: MultiSlideshow
Gene Wadleigh's Mahjongg
Calendar (for ical/Google calendar files/URLs)
NowPlayingv2 is also listed on the website now.
(Most Above Applications will get their own posts in the Home Media area for support, etc.)

To be honest, I'm not happy with what I uploaded, but I don't have any more time to get more done right now.

FYI, I'm also working on a new auto-completing keyboard widget... it's about half done. 
And I have a Crossword Puzzle (about as un-pretty as the rest of my stuff) but I need to have the puzzle sources handled better and check on some permission to get some of those sources... not to mention it really needs to take advantage of HD when available.

It's nice to have a little vacation time to get something packaged up and sent. (I have a whole packaging system set up now, too, so updates will be easy)


----------



## bodysoda (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks for your contribution. Its this awesome. Unfortunately Tivo series 3 keeps hang


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

Which app? and hanging in what way? (just show's the "Please Wait" startup screen forever? or works for a while then stops responding? or something else?)

I recently started having trouble with one of my configurations of the MultiSlideshow... it never comes up (shows "Please Wait" forever), but other ones still work. I think it has something to do with the websites I was pointing it at... some of things are no longer available, others just aren't getting updated.

Also, if you're talking about Multitasker version of TivoSolitaire, try the non-multitasker version... 
Also, I think the "Brand" feature is turned off by default for all the multitasker stuff... that feature appears to have caused me actual TiVo DVR reboots quite frequently... I have no idea why. So don't enable that one ;]

If I can figure out what is causing you trouble, I can try to spend some time on that with my upcoming vacation.

Thanks for the comment!


----------

